# anybody got a speeding ticket at 80mph?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am asking because I kknow that the laser read my speed when I was doing this speed on the A14. It was in a police van.

So what I need to find out if they actually send out speeding tickets for 80mph or not and if anyone had one for this speed.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Nah, as long as the speed limit is 70 (standard on dual carriageways, although some people seem to labour under the mis-apprehension that it's 60) you won't get a ticket at 80.

I think you won't get one below 85. I set the cruise at 88 as I reckon they'll leave you alone if you're under 90 as long as they think you are observant.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is my understanding as well...but it is the end of the month and they have a target of speeding convictions to achieve. I have heard that they are very strict towards the end of the month as they have to "deliver" their revenues!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I have not heard of anyone being prosecuted for doing 80 mph in a 70 mph limit - in fact the 'lowest' figure for prosecution that I know of personally is 88 mph (but someone out there may have different experience).

If it was a police van as you say then I would be 'gobsmacked' if they prosecuted. However, I'm not sure what these 'contracted out' private speed 'catchers' are allowed to do and what their 'rules of engagement' are?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Even though your speedo was reading 80mph, you were probably actually doing less, maybe 75-77mph, because speedo's are not 100% accurate. Â

I think the general rule for a ticket is speed limit +10% + 2mph to allow for the tolerances in speedo readings, so in a 70mph limit you should (in theory) get away with doing a calibrated 79mph, which probably equates to a reading in excess of 80mph on your speedo.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I was stopped for overtaking a police car on the M40 on the way to Burghley and was only doing 78!!!!!

Had to have a telling off in the back of the police car and was given a caution.

They said they get pissed off when they get overtaken........well they shouldn't pootle along at 70MPH then should they. I think they were trying to make me overtake them, they were staying right in front of me or to the side of me for several miles. In the end I got pissed off and overtook them :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

GPS speed readout tells me that the TT's speed is between 3 and 5 mph over your actual speed at 80mph. You were probably only doing 75mph.
W.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I have a tom tom navigator ipaq navigation system in my BMW. At motorway speeds the GPS reading is 2-3mph lower than the speedo. I use the gps reading to set the cruise, so the speedo says 90-91 (in appropriate conditions, on unrestricted roads of course) and the ipaq says 88.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is well known that speedos are not accurate. In Autocar they display the speedo figures and the actual speed obtained from more accurate equipment.

I think the TT has a 3-4% error on the speedo so it is actually displays more but that amount.

Hopefully, I should be OK.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My next door neighbout got done for 84 on a clear - and I mean clear - motorway a couple of Sundays ago.

Bright Sunshine, no other cars. :-/


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Bad news boys. Got done at 86mph on the M4 in south wales. So setting cruise for 88 still means you might get caught. Mine normally set at 75-80mph to be on the safe side - and I've come to the conclusion that mobile units/lasers target 'sports' cars so it's fine if you are following a Porker but not if your following aC Reg 1L Fiesta Popular Plus. So basically I have to cruis along while everyone in their estates is going that little bit quicker. It only makes a difference of 3mins over a 80mile journey (or something) so you need to be going seriously fast to make a dent in your total journey time.

Rhod


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I got 'caught' by a van on a bridge last year, or at least thought I had.

It was on the A46 heading south from Coventry, and I was doing 80 according to the speedo.

Heard nothing about it 

V, I wouldn't worry if I were you


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Pal of mine got done on a dual carriage-way twice in a week. First time for 84mph and the second for 85mph. He was informed on the second occasion that this particular force set their cameras for 82mph on that stretch of road.

The road is the A92 between Halbeath and Kirkcaldy in Fife, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I will do a test tonight, my 75 mile commute normally takes 65 minutes, driving pretty much constantly at just below 90. I'll set the cruise at a (safe) 82 and see how long it takes me.

Should be a bit better on fuel as well!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> I got 'caught' by a van on a bridge last year, or at least thought I had.
> 
> It was on the A46 heading south from Coventry, and I was doing 80 according to the speedo.


Know it well  Not been done there myself (cos I know the van is often there) but I know a number of people that have, the lowest of which was for 86mph (in 70 zone).

Personally I usually bank on 85 being easily OK to cruise at, but maybe not then by some of your stories...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> GPS speed readout tells me that the TT's speed is between 3 and 5 mph over your actual speed at 80mph. Â You were probably only doing 75mph.
> W.


My speedo said 78-80MPH, I was trying so hard to keep it under 80mph as they were right up my arse.

When they pulled me over they said they clocked me as 78MPH, so basically the same as my speedo.

Waste of time. We passed two families stranded on the hard shoulder in the meantime, they would have been doing a more worthwhile job helping them, than supposedly protecting me from myself.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Have you thought that they could have stopped you because they fancied you?

After all they didn't give you a ticket!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

watch out if you've got english plates in scotland - [email protected]Â£$+*Â¤ racist scottish cops did me for 83 on the m8 - couldn't believe it as i definitely wasn't the fastest car on the road & i wasn't weaving or doing anything conspicious... hope you are lucky and your mob got out of bed the right side...


----------

